# Anybody else having a good grouse season?



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

I've had an awesome year for grouse already! These things are a ton of fun to hunt and they taste great!

Who else is out chasing em?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I picked one up two weeks ago with my bow and my BIL got one Wednesday with his bow.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Excellent season- mostly blues for me- dog has been an enjoyment to watch and the young dog is showing his breeding though I have only taken him twice.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I've had just the opposite experience. First time I went up, my dog only pointed one. Really thick, though, and no shot. Talked to a bow hunter that day who thumped two with his bow early. Hunted quite a while today and didn't see a bird.


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

got my first bird so my season is awesome already


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah i've gotten into the blues more than anything! But im not complaining


----------

